# 2nd trimester loss. When to try again



## Emmmalou

After losing my little girl at 22+5 weeks we are truly heartbroken and although she cannot ever be replaced we are obviously thinking of the future. This was my first pregnancy at 36 years old. And I just wondered what's an acceptable time to wait before trying again? Presumably my body needs time to recover, as well as the emotional side of things?


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Whenever you are ready. :)

I went into heat after I lost Anna, so I was pregnant four months later lol

:hugs:


----------



## Emmmalou

So there's not a recommended period of time to wait then? Would my
Body be ready for another pregnancy soon after? X


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Just reading around, I've seen 3-6 months as the recommended time to start trying.


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Also, if you try again in the next few months, you may need to take iron pills. I still took prenatal vitamins after Anna until I ran out.

I wish you the best, Emmalou,


----------



## Lottelotte

So. Very sorry About your little girl :hugs:

We lost Rory in October 2012, nobody said anything about not trying again or waiting. I fell pregnant again in December and my rainbow Ella was born 10.5 months after Rory was born. I rang my consultant to tell hime I was pregnant with Ella and all he did was congratulate me and put our care plan in place (extra scans and what not).


Emotional was I ready, probably not. But having Ella has enabled me to heal emotionally. The pregnancy was hard, and I was understandably paranoid throughout.would it have been different if I had waited - i'm not sure. Ella doesn't replace Rory,they are both my babies, one just looks after us from heaven. 

Good luck in whatever you decide and so very sorry again for your loss. Did you name your lo? 

Xx


----------



## Lottelotte

I just saw your other post, Willow is a beautiful name :hugs:

Xx


----------



## nicksi27

Im so sorry you have lost your beautiful little girl, sending you lots of hugs. I found out my little boy jacob's heart had stopped when i was nearly 21 weeks along. I delivered him two days later and my heart was broken. I thought i would never get over it. This was in February 2012 and we had to wait until blood results came back in the June to try again. All i could think about was getting pregnant because i just felt empty. I found out i was pregnant again at end of August and charlie was born in May 2013. In the months after jacob was born i felt physically ok but mentally i was just distraught and the only thing that helped this was getting pregnant and having hope again. I know this wouldnt be the right way forward for other people but being pregnant again made me get through my grief. I think about jacob every day and am full of what-ifs and always image what he would be like now but i know i will see him again one day. I no longer feel such sadness when i think of him ...im glad i carried him and know that hes looking over me. I do still have flashbacks of being told that he has passed away but then feel so glad that i got to hold my special little boy and kiss him and tell him i love him. You might not feel that you will ever feel like this at the moment but you will. I hope the coming months are easy on you. xxx


----------

